# How and when to use gummy stone



## northidahomike (Dec 29, 2016)

I got some diamond stones and a gummy stone. Got the diamond stones dialed in but need some tips on the gummy stone, haven't been able to find what I'm looking for through searching. I've read to use the gummy before the diamond stones, after the diamond stones, and to detune the tip and tail. 

When detuning with a gummy stone do you just hold it on the edge and rub back and forth with pressure like sand paper?

I have a toko file guide and 3 diamond stones that I'm using to keep the edges in good shape. I'm not filing or changing the base or bevel. Just maintaining the factory 90 edge. Do I use the gummy before or after the diamonds? If I use it after do I just very lightly rub it down the flat edge?...I'm just confused because I would be using the same gummy to clean up the burrs after I sharpen my edges that I would be using to detune also. 
I'd like to maintain the base edge with the gummy...have no intention of hitting that with a file or diamond stone, so would it be safe to run the gummy along the base edge with slight pressure? Could that do any harm to the base of the board itself?


----------



## northidahomike (Dec 29, 2016)

Alrighty then


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

The diamond stone is what I use for detuning. I will use the gummi for removing burrs and rust. Running it down the side edge with a light pressure and then following up on the bottom edge with the same technique seems to do the trick.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gummy stones are only for removing surface rust and minor deburing after setting side/base bevels with the diamond stone. Run them up and down the edges pressed flat against the surface, and finish with a very light 45 degree pass along the edge to remove any microburrs. Aggressive tip and tail detuning is easiest with a hand file or dremel to the contact points and careful feathering with a diamond stone


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

You can use the black diamond stone to detune. But do you really need to detune? Many say "no." The gummy takes off the light rust you get from carrying the board wet in a bag or in a car box. Blue and red diamonds keep the edges sharp without taking off lots of metal. OK to use them without a file guide if you have a steady hand. Hit those rails with short, maybe foot-long, overlapping strokes from tip to tail. Dip the diamond stones in water after every few strokes to keep them wet.


----------

